# Geschwungene Linien zeichnen, wie richtig?



## lullby (20. Januar 2006)

Mein #1 Thread : D Bin neu hier...

Ich möchte gerne geschwungene Linien zeichen
(mit Photoshop), zum Beispiel  für Webdesign. Habe schon alles 
ausprobiert, aber mit der Maus gezeichnet
sehen die Linien einfach nur hässlich aus. 

Die Linien sollen 1 px oder max. 2 px dick sein und schön 
geschwungen sein. Wenn ich das mit der Maus mache(mit Buntstift oder so),
dann wird die Linie nicht schön.

Ich würde sie gern mit der Maus zeichnen und dann sozusagen 
"stramm ziehen". Gibt es da Möglichkeiten mit Photoshop?


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo lullby.

Stichwort "Zeichenstift" ... oder wie er auch genannt wird "Pfadwerkzeug/Pathtool". Suche einfach mal im hier im Forum ("Suche & Finden"). Mittlerweile hat sich schon eine Reihe an exzellenten Tutorials angesammelt.

Falls du noch spezifische Fragen hast - immer posten. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## holzoepfael (20. Januar 2006)

Falls du schon bisschen vertratut mit PS bist, sollte das hier reichen:
Pfadwerkzeug auswählen, und eine geschwunge Linie zeichnen - einfach ein bisschen damit rumspielen und dann hast du es schnell raus. Danach die Pinseleinstellungen vornehmen, also dicke etc....
Dann im rechten Teil wo die Ebenen etc zu finden sind, auf die Pfade gehen und dort unten das zweite Symbol von recht auswählen -> Pfadkontur mit Pinsel füllen...

Sollte dies nciht reichen - siehe Philip Kurz's Antwort...


----------

